# Kitchen Island Refab



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

This was the perfect little project for me with my broken kneecap. Did it all from an office chair on wheels! With help of course. 
Removed countertops, cut down support posts with a mini reciprocating saw, primed with Stix and painted with Advance "Normandy"..Just awaiting Granite countertops...


----------

